# What are MOSS BALLS??!?



## bubblybetta (Dec 8, 2014)

I heard these moss balls talked about a lot. What are they and what do they do for my betta?


----------



## Netti (Apr 25, 2014)

They are not really from the moss-family, but rather an algae. These mossballs (Marimo Mossballs) are beneficial to your tank just like any live plant would be, soaking up nitrate from the water column. They are a quirky addition to your tank and are easy to maintain. To clean them just squeeze them lightly now and then in old tank water during one of your routine water changes.


----------



## Cey (Jan 15, 2015)

From what I know they are from Japan, and thrive best in light currents where the current keeps them rolling around -- which is what causes them to kind of clump together into the balls people are most familiar with -- because the rolling around ensures that ALL sides of the moss ball get light, which it needs to grow.

If you put a moss ball in a tank without a filter current, you will need to rotate your moss ball buddies manually to ensure they don't rot underneath. I sadly had one rot to pieces on me (starting from underneath) because I failed in this duty after a car wreck.

Like Netti says, they are beneficial to the water. Your betta won't be very interested in it for food or anything, but he/she might like resting on top of one.

Moss balls are a FAVORITE of ghost shrimp, though! My friend had a bunch of them in his 10 gallon tank and as soon as he added the moss ball they were addicted, and the same has proven true for any tank with ghost shrimp + a moss ball that I've seen.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

If you want one, make sure it's a real Marimo and not the Java Moss ball imitations often sold by stores. It's not bad, it's just not the same thing is all; one is algae and one is moss tied onto a styrofoam ball lol

Here's what a Marimo looks like
Notice it looks soft and fuzzy:









And here's an imitation Java Moss ball:
Not so fluffy, it's literally Java Moss tied onto a ball









They both will do the same thing basically as all live plants will; they don't replace a filter but can help do a little cleaning in your tank with the ammonia and nitrate. The reason Marimo's are often recommended is because they are so easy to take care of, virtually no maintenance unlike planted tanks where you use liquid ferts and root tabs and all that stuff; Marimo's you just place in your tank and roll around occasionally and sometimes give a good swish in some old tank water after a change to get the debris out of it.


----------



## Tress (Jun 6, 2014)

I love moss balls, mine keeps bouncing from tank to tank because I don't know where to put it lol. I've heard some bettas will roll them around and play with them. I've caught mine "sleeping" flopped on it, it's really cute :3


----------



## Nikki86 (Jan 6, 2015)

Mine love their moss balls. You see them lounging on it or trying to move it around lol


----------

